# Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin 20RT Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (15/12/20)

Tháp giải nhiệt 20RT, tháp giải nhiệt nước 20 RT - *Tháp giải nhiệt tashin* 20RT là chủng loại tháp làm mát nước công suất nhỏ, lưu lượng nước 260l/min, *Xương Minh* phân phối độc quyền tháp giải nhiệt tashin - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Đài Loan - Hotline: 0913.201.426






Tháp giải nhiệt, *tháp giải nhiệt tròn tsc* tashin 20RT và linh kiện.

* Tháp gải nhiệt tashin 20RT phù hợp với các dây truyền sản xuất nhỏ, các dây truyền sản xuất lớn yêu cầu lưu lượng nước lạnh nhiều hơn thì nên sử dụng các series tháp tashin to hơn từ 30RT-1200RT tương đương với lượng nước từ 390-13000l/min
- Kích thước : 1580 mm
- Trọng lượng : 78 kh
- Đường ống: 50 m/m
- Khả năng làm mát: 78000 kcal/Hr
- Công suất động cơ: 0,37 kW
- Lưu lượng gió: 180 m3/phút
- Lưu lượng nước: 260 l/phút





Bản vẽ tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 20RT





Tháp giải nhiệt nước, tháp giải nhiệt tashin 20RT tại công trình

[VIDEO]



Quý khách xem hướng dẫn lắp tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nước tashin

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* được cấu tạo bằng bằng các chất liệu đặc biệt và gia công từ keo và sợi thủy tinh nên không thấm nước, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ với thời gian, chân tháp cũng bằng chất liệu đặc biệt liền với khung tháp nên rất chắc chắn và dễ vận chuyển, xê dịch, không gỉ sét, vì vậy giảm được chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng tháp.

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt vuông, tháp giải nhiệt tròn - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

